# Piercings.. what's the deal?



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes... spinoff of the tattoo thread since piercings were mentioned. Feel free to share your thoughts on how you feel about piercings! I personally don't mind the ears, I wouldn't get them anywhere else though.. but if someone else has them elsewhere.. well that's their body.. not mine lol. Just glad it isn't me.. that's MY pov.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

A few years ago it was the kids all doing it. I got that. Thney were rebelling against their parents. Now I see grown people doing it and just don;t get it. And before someone says it's about expressing individuality...following a fad is not expressing individuality.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I have had tons of piercings. i don't wear anything now.

I want to get another nose ring because I lost mine...but that's it.


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

I personally hate facial piercing. It is unattractive IMHO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Depends on your culture. My nose ring is from when I lived in a Hindu temple and it is very beautiful in that culture.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I personally am not a fan, but to each their own.

My daughter pierced her navel at 17 without my consent. I was not thrilled by any means. We did let her keep it though. I would of been more upset if she pierced her tongue. That would of been removed immediately. Doing it yourself is risky. Having it done professionally would of been better.


----------



## Acorn (Dec 16, 2010)

I consider myself a laid back guy but I honestly do not get the motivation behind the ear stretching/gauging thing.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Atleast with piercings they can be removed... they may leave behind some scarring and I suppose in a few places the scars may be detracting, but to me are not nearly as risky as tattoos. I also think piercings are a lot about the sensations and pleasure to the wearer... I've always been curious about piercings in intimate places (not my own), though not when they are too freaky.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

not a fan


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

my wife has a piercing stare at times


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Body art.... to each his own.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Acorn said:


> I consider myself a laid back guy but I honestly do not get the motivation behind the ear stretching/gauging thing.


Me either. I would assume it would take reconstructive surgery to return the lobes to normal once they are stretched so far. I don't get it.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea..a friend of mine stretched her lobes out. Looks awful. Hard to look classy when your lobes are stretched all nasty.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Depends on your culture. My nose ring is from when I lived in a Hindu temple and it is very beautiful in that culture.


That's incredible! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

you lived in a Hindu temple?


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I like piercings. I have 8. I used to have nine but when I was in the hospital having my baby the nurse threw away my tongue barbel.  I was devastated lol I had it for so long, over a decade. BUT my dentist says it's best I go sans since they do have a tendency to cause receding gums and chipped teeth. I still have all my teeth, thank goodness! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

this isn't a stretched neck. the rings force the clavicle and shoulders down.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

That looks so painful.


----------

